# CCA National Show pics



## Spiritwind (Mar 4, 2011)

Just wanted to share Hope's CCA reserve winners bitch show picture! Just got it back last night, it turned out great! 









Hope - Spiritwind Anticipation (7pts, 2 majors shown only twice) 
- RWB 2013 CCA National

It was actually a GREAT national for her whole "family"!! Her sire, won 2nd in Stud dog (out of 8 stud dogs entered) with Hope and her sister Paige as his get. 










Rusty - CH BluRidge Blitz, with his get - Paige - Spiritwind Temptation and Hope - Spiritwind Anticipation in Stud dog class.

Rusty's litter brother ended up winning Rough BOV and went on to take BOB, and two of his half brothers (same dam) won rough WD and rough RWD.


----------



## Spiritwind (Mar 4, 2011)

one more picture sent to me, that were taken ring side of Hope..


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

:whoo: WOW! Congratulations Very nice looking


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Having owned and loved a Sheltie...all I can think of seeing such a gorgeous collie is...wow...that's a lot of brushing there!  Gorgeous dogs and congratulations!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

